# fitting identification



## scotty86 (Oct 21, 2010)

i was wondering if any one could tell me what this is for extra credit at my plumbing school. i have looked all over the web but could not find anything, i know that they dont make it any more one side is a female tread and the other side is either hub or no hub.
http://mail.aol.com/32823-111/aim-2...ent.aspx?uid=1.27720154&folder=Inbox&partId=2
http://mail.aol.com/32823-111/aim-2...ent.aspx?uid=1.27720152&folder=Inbox&partId=2


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Is it 2"? It looks like a threaded galv. caulk ferrule.


----------



## scotty86 (Oct 21, 2010)

i beleive the treaded side is 1 3/4 and the other is 2


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

It's a caulking ferrule c.i. x female


----------



## scotty86 (Oct 21, 2010)

what does the cix stand for


----------



## scotty86 (Oct 21, 2010)

and do you know what material it is


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

ci = cast iron
x = by
female = female iron pipe threads

Material hard to tell from picture. It is either old brass that has become "Chalky" or Galvenized.

Translation: 2" x 1 1/2" Caulking ferrule. This fitting would be poured into a 2" cast iron hub with lead and oakum to transition to an 1 1/2" threaded pipe.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Man we're getting old.


----------



## scotty86 (Oct 21, 2010)

thank you guys so much


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

thats a tucker fitting


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

130 PLUMBER said:


> thats a tucker fitting


Sounds like the answer the instructor would be looking for. :thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I can't believe you guys did his homework for him..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Matt said:


> I can't believe you guys did his homework for him..


Yea helpin out a slacker... Sheesh!:whistling2:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Scotty, are you serious? Maybe if you really had a job in the plumbing trade rather than asking us for advice on how to get around licensing, your boss (a Plumbing Contractor) could help you with your "homework". :bangin:

Just a reminder...
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f4/starting-off-10624/#post141915


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Yea helpin out a slacker... Sheesh!:whistling2:


Ditto.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I help my kids with homework, when it's not over my head. If plumbing trade school doesn't fit in, just say so, I just don't know anymore.  I insinuated that he was a idiot in his first post, and he came back for more. he may just make it in the plumbing trade. You folks make the call. It makes no never-mind too me.


----------

